# New fly



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

It's my second attempt at tying a mono shrimp, the pattern is a grass shrimp tied by Fred Hannie. Hope y'all approve of it would like any feed back. Its slow sinks and swims good I tie when I have time between college and being landlocked in college station tying flies eases my fishing pain!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Second picture


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Third picture


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Great lookin fly man! Just got me a tfo set up a couple months back and I'm itching to get it in the saltwater lol. Tying will be my next hobby I'm sure ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.mak (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice job on the eyes. Looks killer!


----------



## Parkerrhine (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome man, just ordered cabelas rls+ fly combo should be in tomorrow. Gonna hit some tanks around college station this week.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You guys who are ordering new tying equipment haven't been paying attention very well this coming weekend on Saturday we have a ton of tying equipment going up for auction. Go look at the post below dated 4/7/14. If you are paying retail...then the joke is on you. Plus if you are waiting for the post man to bring you your stuff well I don't have to say it. Texas Fly fishers Auction has premier fly tying equipment, flies, tying materials up for auction and you can save save save. Or you can pay RETAIL...

There are three brand new Renzetti's in the box waiting for new Owners. For the cost of what you bought you could have picked up your vice, and lots of materials, hooks, etc. For you others we hope you have waited for your big opportunity. See you there Saturday morning at the Bethany Christian Church on Westheimer inside the loop by Lamar HS.

The guided trips we have are out-friggin-ragious. No Foolin...


----------

